# Need help with SPDIF sound in my new motherboard



## grifers (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi there. Sorry for my poor english language. Im buy a new motherboard and CPU, I7 12700k and Asus TUG Gaming Plus Z690. I connect my home cinema to SPDIF port (like my another plataform, 8700k + Asus Z370 E gaming). A films sound DTS and Dolby digital perfect his native sound in his 5.1 channnels, but I want to hear this in music TOO in 5.1 channels. In my previous plataform (8700k and Asus Z370 E) I have this drivers (#206) with Pro Logic II:

Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive) | Page 9 | TechPowerUp Forums

And I hear my music in 5.1 activating Pro Logic. I want this in my new motherboard but I do not know how to do it. Hope yours understand me, is difficult for me to explain in this language :S.

Thanks.

P.D - This motheboards use realtek alc s1200a i think.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Features: DTS:X Ultra (APO4), DTS Headphones:X v2 (Sound Unbound), DTS Interactive:X (APO4).  Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx  ----  To install-update the drivers, open 'Device...




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer
					

This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.  First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## grifers (Nov 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
> 
> 
> Features: DTS:X Ultra (APO4), DTS Headphones:X v2 (Sound Unbound), DTS Interactive:X (APO4).  Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx  ----  To install-update the drivers, open 'Device...
> ...




Equaliser APO dont work for me :S:





Only install this, need to install "DTS DCH drivers for realtek"  one too?



Ferather said:


> DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
> 
> 
> Features: DTS:X Ultra (APO4), DTS Headphones:X v2 (Sound Unbound), DTS Interactive:X (APO4).  Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx  ----  To install-update the drivers, open 'Device...
> ...




I have tried (I have been all afternoon) and I manage to install nothing, I do not understand anything. specifically this step:



> To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see above).
> In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.



When disable "high definition audio bus" and restar windows, when go at "device manager", "high definition audio bus" stay enable again. Install dont work:





I dont understand nothing, dont understand the setps? is too much difficult for me. No "one click solution" for me like this driver?:

Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive) | Page 9 | TechPowerUp Forums

Horrible, I've been with this all afternoon


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

The Equalizer APO wont upmix unless DTS Interactive-Dolby Digital Live is on the device, once you disable and restart, double click 'Install' in the package, then enable the device again.
When using 'pnputil' to remove unwanted drivers and extensions, look for Realtek, Nahimic, A-voulet, DTS, other brands (they come with other drivers).

If certain extensions or residual drivers remain, it can stop installed drivers from working properly.


----------



## grifers (Nov 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The Equalizer APO wont upmix unless DTS Interactive-Dolby Digital Live is on the device, once you disable and restart, double click 'Install' in the package, then enable the device again.
> When using 'pnputil' to remove unwanted drivers and extensions, look for Realtek, Nahimic, A-voulet, DTS, other brands (they come with other drivers).
> 
> If certain extensions or residual drivers remain, it can stop installed drivers from working properly.


But what package need to install? only this?:

DTS DCH 6.0.9250.1 (mediafire.com)

No realtek drivers say me "pnputil", only intel drivers, AMD, Corsair, etc... (another hardware). I have a USB headphones installed, could this be the problem?.

Im disable "high definition audio bus", restart windows and there are enable automatically again. Im download that driver:

DTS DCH 6.0.9250.1 (mediafire.com)

Press install and got that error. Need realtek oficial drivers from here too?

TUF GAMING Z690-PLUS D4 | Motherboards | ASUS Gloabl


----------



## Ferather (Nov 12, 2021)

I see there is an issue with the file directory (going to the wrong location), this shouldn't happen unless you are trying to run it as admin, If I try running it as admin I get that error.
Simply double click the 'Install' icon, the installer will ask for permission for every step it makes, you can also see what the command is, as it asks.

If the issue persists, even with just simple double click, let me know and I will look into it.

----

Here is me trying to run it as admin:


----------



## grifers (Nov 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I see there is an issue with the file directory (going to the wrong location), this shouldn't happen unless you are trying to run it as admin, If I try running it as admin I get that error.
> Simply double click the 'Install' icon, the installer will ask for permission for every step it makes, you can also see what the command is, as it asks.
> 
> If the issue persists, even with just simple double click, let me know and I will look into it.
> ...




Ok!. Installed!, but dont Work, no sound:





. Horrible this




Edit - My "pnputil -e":

1:








2: (look at the red arrow):





3: (look at the red and Yellow arrow):






Is fine? driver on the yellow arrow is fine?????



EDIT 2 - OK!, it works, I GOT SOUND!!!!!!!. But dont appears "DTS and Dolby" there:






I have not installed the equaliser apo yet, do I install it?




Final Edit - Equaliser APO installed and dont appear DTS and the other, THIS IS F***** HORRIBLE, seriously. Look at the yellow circle, always appears when star the aplication:






I have one doubt. In this STEP:




> Unzip my package, then cut and move the config .txt files (and VFX folder), to your 'Equaliser APO' config directory: C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\Config.
> *Now open 'Equaliser APO', and select your outputs*, in my case that's 'Speakers' and 'SPDIF' as I renamed them earlier.



I only have this, I dont have "equaliser APO" app, im use "configuration editor":







I dont undertand, I follow the steps. Fresh Windows 11 install. My Motherboard is Asus Tuf Gaming Z690 D4....................... Im goin to be crazy........................................


----------



## Ferather (Nov 12, 2021)

Looks like your policy or something else is setting SPDIF to the wrong form factor, some OEM's lock it to PCM only.
The E-APO error is because it was not uninstalled before changes where made.

I would have to book you in for TeamViewer, to see if you are locked to PCM on SPDIF.



====

You can try this:









						DTS Full Policy
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Double click install, then restart your computer.
Check for DTS Interactive, let me know.

Uninstall E-APO for the moment, we will focus on getting DTS to show, its 100% functional.


----------



## grifers (Nov 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Looks like your policy or something else is setting SPDIF to the wrong form factor, some OEM's lock it to PCM only.
> The E-APO error is because it was not uninstalled before changes where made.
> 
> I would have to book you in for TeamViewer, to see if you are locked to PCM on SPDIF.
> ...




Ok!!. DTS works fine now!:





Im unistalled E-APO equaliser. is there any way to listen to music through the 5.1 channels like dolby Prologic?. Thanks in advance!.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 13, 2021)

Good good, thought that was the issue, keep that policy for future use.

"Is there any way to listen to music through the 5.1 channels like dolby Prologic?" Not without an upmixer to add extra channels from stereo.
Now you have DTS Interactive, you can essentially use most upmixers, but they might be complicated to setup.


----------



## grifers (Nov 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Good good, thought that was the issue, keep that policy for future use.
> 
> "Is there any way to listen to music through the 5.1 channels like dolby Prologic?" Not without an upmixer to add extra channels from stereo.
> Now you have DTS Interactive, you can essentially use most upmixers, but they might be complicated to setup.



Thanks! in the future it may be possible that apo-equalizer is compatible with the card of this motherboard ?. Which upmixers can you recommend me to try?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 13, 2021)

E-APO for upmixing supports all devices, as far as I know. Its the one I recommend, it has the ability to override Web-browsers and upmix YouTube.
The downside to E-APO, while it does a lot of things, and allows for more features-tuning, it can be fiddly and complicated.

Ideally you want a proper clone based upmixer, stereo expand works sometimes, but generally its noisy.

----

You could start a new thread asking what the next best solution to E-APO is.


----------



## grifers (Nov 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> E-APO for upmixing supports all devices, as far as I know. Its the one I recommend, it has the ability to override Web-browsers and upmix YouTube.
> The downside to E-APO, while it does a lot of things, and allows for more features-tuning, it can be fiddly and complicated.
> 
> Ideally you want a proper clone based upmixer, stereo expand works sometimes, but generally its noisy.
> ...



unexpectedly I hear the music in 5.1 with the VLC and simply selecting DTS in sound settings. It seems that in the end there was no need for APO equalizers and Upmixers !!!!. I'm really happy, thanks for everything !!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes most media players have the ability to upmix stereo, this is not global (only effects the app), but if you are happy then that's all you need.
Indeed with DTS Interactive (aka DTS Surround), you will be able to hear up to 8 channels (6 hardware, 2 virtual).


----------



## Theo74 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi and thanks for this thread,

I am facing a similar issue with my new asus b550m-plus (wifi). When i connect sound via spdif i do not have the option to choose DTS or any other Surround output from the sound config menu (as in your screenshot).
Whats weird though is that if i open the device properties for the Realtek Digital out it shows DTS as well as 5.1 with a checkbox and i can even test it and sound is playing. Alas i still can only set the actual output only to stereo... :/

This whole thread seems to have the answer but i am not sure which of all the suggested fixes here actually does the trick. Maybe sb can push me in the right direction 

Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 11, 2022)

Same as post 2, you should have a DTS Custom for Headphones built in, my package will expand that to SPDIF-HDMI, and more, and also provide DTS Interactive for 5.1 (7.1 virtual) over SPDIF-HDMI.





If you try the package, and Interactive does not show, try installing this policy, and restart. Please read post 1 fully.


----------



## grifers (Jan 18, 2022)

@Ferather I take this opportunity to ask you, do you know any application or driver or something to amplify the volume of the SPDIF output with the realtek stock drivers? thanks again.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 19, 2022)

Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer
					

This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.  First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## grifers (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks @Ferather . So equaliser apo works with the normal realtek drivers, right?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes


----------



## grifers (Jan 20, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Yes


Thanks so much!!!. Works Flawless.


----------



## eelccoloo (Jan 28, 2022)

i cant seem to get it working do i need to delete some of this?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Looks like it, not sure what you did but if you used the Ultra pack there should be only 1 extension, else I cannot read the language.
Make sure you follow the guide in post one of that thread, what Realtek ALC do you have?

Edit: In fact that's the wrong version for the Ultra pack, I have no idea what you are doing.

Main driver: 1 driver, 1 extension, 1 software. Ultra pack: 1 extension, 1 software.


----------



## eelccoloo (Feb 22, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Looks like it, not sure what you did but if you used the Ultra pack there should be only 1 extension, else I cannot read the language.
> Make sure you follow the guide in post one of that thread, what Realtek ALC do you have?
> 
> Edit: In fact that's the wrong version for the Ultra pack, I have no idea what you are doing.
> ...


So, in order to do it properly do I have to uninstall everything and start over?

I have Realtek® ALC887 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC

Let me see if I can get it right. After installing the official drivers from realtek do I need to install:

1. DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
2. Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer

Maybe I got lost between too many links


----------



## Ferather (Feb 23, 2022)

Yes somehow you have installed it multiple times, not sure how that has happened. Would you like me to show you via TeamViewer?


----------



## eelccoloo (Feb 23, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Yes somehow you have installed it multiple times, not sure how that has happened. Would you like me to show you via TeamViewer?



sure. when can we do it?


----------

